# Squeaky transmission



## michelito (Feb 6, 2003)

My wife's MCS does this big squeak everytime she changes gear - you can hear it from outside the car pretty well: any ideas where the problem lies, and if it's a sign of a potentially dangerous problem? 
Also, I just checked the oil level (she had the oil change a couple of weeks ago), and it looks pretty low, although with the shape of the dipstick I'm wondering just how precise the thing is: it looks like it's going round bends going in and out... where should the level be - there's a textured part on the dipstick - should it be above that line or somewhere across the "texture" for lack of a better word ('scuse my english)

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------

